# Kiezebrink Exotic Animal Foods



## alasdairgordon (Oct 25, 2013)

Kiezebrink UK would like to invite RFUK members to view our brand new website. www.kiezebrink.co.uk :welcome:

Kiezebrink offers one of the widest range of exotic animal foods on the market. This includes a large selection of frozen and dry foods. Our frozen foods include rats, mice, chicks, frozen insects and much more.

Kiezebrink is also the distributor of A&N Frozen Rodents. These are top quality, locally bred rodents with an extensive size range.

We offer courier delivery service on all stocked items!


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

alasdairgordon said:


> Kiezebrink UK would like to invite RFUK members to view our brand new website. www.kiezebrink.co.uk :welcome:
> 
> Kiezebrink offers one of the widest range of exotic animal foods on the market. This includes a large selection of frozen and dry foods. Our frozen foods include rats, mice, chicks, frozen insects and much more.
> 
> ...



Not bad prices neither !!!

AND a mod within 7 posts ! fair play


----------

